# Ocean Master Heaver vs St Croix Mojo Heaver



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Conventional casting of 6-8 and bait. If you could have either,which would you choose? Why? Thanks in advance, Chris.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

no question the MOJO


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*thanks, surfchunker*

thanks for the input. chris.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> no question the MOJO


yep


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*thanks again*

Got some Bass Pro Shop gift cards for Christ-mas and was going to use them towards a new rod. I was leaning towards the Mojo because it is a little shorter butt to seat. Chris.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

shorter butt to seat may not be a good thing...i find most factory rods are a few inches short butt to seat...at 5'7" i like a 32" buttcap to center of reelseat on my drum rods..neither factory rods have this much, but i owned two ocean masters and never had a complaint,but i definately wouldnt want shorter


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*Why I am considering the shorter butt length*

I currently only have two official surf rods. Both are 10' Ugly Stik casters. When throwing with these, I find myself choking up on the butt. Further, when casting, the butt tends to be into my chest too much. With my finger on the reel and my arm fully stretched the butt ends up about mid-pec level. I was just thinking that a few inches shorter (nearer my armpit) would be more comfortable. However, I have wondered how everyone else prefers 28" or more. I'm not a small guy nor do I have particularly short arms. Thanks for the input. Chris.


----------



## TomW (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a 12' Ocean Master 6 to 12 oz. and find it somewhat heavy and stiff. I would try one before you commit to it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ichabod*

sounds like you just need to work on form ... have you every watched any of Tommy's video's ....


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*I have watched some of the YouTube videos*

but only briefly. I haven't studied them. But I will. Thanks. Chris.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ichabod said:


> but only briefly. I haven't studied them. But I will. Thanks. Chris.


Chris, JMO so take it for what it is worth

But years ago I read where you wanted the but of the rod to tuck into your armpit and cut the but on all my rods. My distance did not improve and in fact went down. Casted a friends rod with a 30"+ but and outcasted my rods. Bottom line is find what works for you but for me 30" does.

And the OM is heavy but short of a custom, it is a great rod!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*MoJo*

I picked up a MoJo and it felt like it could not handle eight and bait to me. at least not for more than a strong lob.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Is it because it bends too much on the cast? If so I find it a good thing, I always use more weigh than my rods are rated for, it improves casting distance, at least with spinning reels.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

surf rat said:


> I picked up a MoJo and it felt like it could not handle eight and bait to me. at least not for more than a strong lob.


was it the 12' 6-16oz. rod that you picked up?


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Cdog said:


> Chris, JMO so take it for what it is worth
> 
> But years ago I read where you wanted the but of the rod to tuck into your armpit and cut the but on all my rods. My distance did not improve and in fact went down. Casted a friends rod with a 30"+ but and outcasted my rods. Bottom line is find what works for you but for me 30" does.
> 
> And the OM is heavy but short of a custom, it is a great rod!


After a closer look at some OTG casting by Mr. Farmer, it looks like you need a slighly longer butt than to the armpit. When you do the "punch-pull" you need the extra length for the "pull" so that the mechanics of your arm/shoulder can properly function. In other words, if too short you won't be pulling right beside your side rather you would pulling more towards your centerline which cuts your power. If you think of it like starting a lawnmower, you can pull with more power if you pull in the plane closest to your side as opposed to pulling towards the middle of your chest. At least this is how I have worked it out in my tiny brain. From the perspective of the "punching" arm, it seems that the goal is to "punch" to full extension. Here again, if the butt is too short, at full extension your "pull" angle will not be in the optimal plane for maximum power.

Maybe Mr. Farmer will drop by add some words of wisdom. Chris.

BTW, it seems that I have just explained to myself that I don't need a shorter butt length and do in fact need more optimal form.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Old saying is Money won't buy you distance but proper form and practice will .... it's a fulcrum thing so yes the longer the butt the more leverage you have :fishing:


----------

